# WIFI - IPW2200 - kto pomoze? ja juz wymieklem

## borysf

Witajcie,

wiem, ze problem juz byl, ale niestety zadne rozwiazanie nie dziala. 

1. Firmware mam zainstalowany z portage do /lib/firmware/ipw2200-bss.fw (na pobranym z ipw2200.sf.net tez nie dziala)

2. Hotplug zainstalowany i uruchomiony (rc-update add hotplug default)

3. Kernel skompilowany z ipw2200 jako modul, opcje dot. IEEE802.11 wlaczone w jadrze.

4. Wersja kernela 2.6.36-gentoo-r5

```

# cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# aic7xxx

lib80211_crypt_tkip

lib80211_crypt_wep

lib80211_crypt_ccmp

ipw2200

```

Niestety karta nie chce mi ruszyc :/

```

# cat /var/log/messages | grep ipw

Feb 20 07:35:24 gentoo kernel: [    1.419240] ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2k

Feb 20 07:35:24 gentoo kernel: [    1.422890] ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Feb 20 07:35:24 gentoo kernel: [    1.426576] ipw2200 0000:02:04.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Feb 20 07:35:24 gentoo kernel: [    1.430298] ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

[b]Feb 20 07:35:24 gentoo kernel: [   61.920071] ipw2200: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2[/b]

[b]Feb 20 07:35:24 gentoo kernel: [   61.923981] ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

Feb 20 07:35:24 gentoo kernel: [   61.927893] ipw2200: failed to register network device[/b]

Feb 20 07:35:24 gentoo kernel: [   61.931838] ipw2200 0000:02:04.0: PCI INT A disabled

[b]Feb 20 07:35:24 gentoo kernel: [   61.935754] ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:04.0 failed with error -5[/b]

Feb 20 07:35:24 gentoo kernel: [   61.939689] libipw: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

Feb 20 07:35:24 gentoo kernel: [   61.943592] libipw: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Feb 20 07:35:24 gentoo kernel: [   66.583692] libipw: exports duplicate symbol free_libipw (owned by kernel)

[b]Feb 20 07:35:24 gentoo kernel: [   66.605258] ipw2200: module is already loaded

Feb 20 07:35:24 gentoo kernel: [  231.312979] libipw: exports duplicate symbol free_libipw (owned by kernel)

Feb 20 07:35:24 gentoo kernel: [  231.318793] ipw2200: module is already loaded[/b]

```

Kiedy recznie odpale modprobe ipw2200:

```

# modprobe ipw2200

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2200.ko): Invalid argument

```

W czym rzecz? Ja juz sie poddalem  :Smile:  Dodam, ze karta na pewno jest sprawna i dziala.

Pozdrawiam i z gory dzieki,

Borys

----------

## arturx

może: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Acer_Aspire_1642WLMi#WLAN_IPW2200

jeśli nie to zapodaj wynik modinfo ipw2200

----------

